# 585 vs. 585 Ultra vs. 595 vs. 595 Ultra...Stiffness Data?



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Is there any data to support the difference (% of stiffness increase) between the stiffness of the 585, 585 Ultra, 595 and 595 Ultra.

I would assume the 595 Ultra would be the stiffest, but by how much are we talking? How much stiffer is a 595 compared to a 585? How much stiffer is the Ultra? Per LOOK's website it appears the 595 Ultra is 15% stiffer compared to the 595 Origin, but what does that translate to when compared against the 585 or 585 Ultra?

Chas, can you shed any light on this?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> Is there any data to support the difference (% of stiffness increase) between the stiffness of the 585, 585 Ultra, 595 and 595 Ultra.


Of course  . 



uscsig51 said:


> I would assume the 595 Ultra would be the stiffest, but by how much are we talking? How much stiffer is a 595 compared to a 585? How much stiffer is the Ultra? Per LOOK's website it appears the 595 Ultra is 15% stiffer compared to the 595 Origin, but what does that translate to when compared against the 585 or 585 Ultra?
> 
> Chas, can you shed any light on this?


Okay, the exact stiffness measurements are proprietary information, but I can give you a pretty accurate comparison of the frames you're asking about. One thing to keep in mind is that the 15% stiffer claim for the Ultra models is an average of the measurements taken at different points on the frame (headtube, B/B, and rear triangle for example). That is to say, the Ultra models are not necessarily 15% stiffer across the board; they may have a headtube that is 20% stiffer, a B/B that is 15% stiffer, and a rear triangle that is 10% stiffer. By doing this, we are able to "tune" the ride quality by optimizing stiffness for each area depending on the function of that area. 

If you were to rank the frames from "least stiff" to "most stiff", it would be the 585, 595, 585 Ultra, 595 Ultra. A 595 frame averages about 5% stiffer than a 585 frame. I don't have data for the forks at the moment, but the HSC6 fork on the 595s is also stiffer than the HSC5 on the 585s (the HSC6 uses a 1 1/4" lower bearing so it has a beefier crown). 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Further question for Chas*

Does the stiffness difference translate to any significant change in performance or comfort level? It's a general question but I'm particularly interested in a size small 585.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Chas-

Thanks for the information. I currently have a 585 and can't wait to get my hands on a 595. Two bike in the garage is better than one!!!

Will the 595 Ultra be offered in any other color choices? Why don't they offer the 595 Ultra in the Team color?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> Will the 595 Ultra be offered in any other color choices? Why don't they offer the 595 Ultra in the Team color?


For 2008 the Ultra will probably be offered in a couple of different color schemes. One version will be similar to the current Ultra. The other has yet to be decided, but it could end up being available in the _new_ Proteam color.

There are actually a few "Proteam" Ultras floating around this year. I'm not sure how many we've done like this, but so far they're pretty much only available to VIPs.

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Do the Proteam Ultras weigh more than the "traditional" Ultras due to paint? If so, how much (pick a size)?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Do the Proteam Ultras weigh more than the "traditional" Ultras due to paint? If so, how much (pick a size)?


I'm sure they probably weigh a tad more as the paint is a little heavier than clearcoat (I think). The difference in weight is probably a matter of grams. As far as I know there is only one Proteam Ultra in the U.S. and a few in Europe. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thumbs up on the 585 Ultra. I've had a few high-end carbon rigs (Colnago C50's, Parlee Z1, Calfee Dragonfly) and I'd say that the 585 Ultra is the best of them all. Obviously this is purely subjective and depend on how the frames fit you but the Look is as stiff as any of the bikes mentioned but more compliant than all except the calfee. Truly my favorite carbon bike ever and tied with my Serotta Legend ST as my favorite bike (of any material) of all time. 

On top of it all, you have a wonderful resource here in Chas. He is the MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Considering I'm a current 585 owner I would consider myself a "VIP" along with any/all other LOOK owners. Put me 1st on the list for a 595 Ultra in the Proteam color!!!


----------



## Aero (Jun 25, 2007)

*Question for Chas*

I am trying to choose between the 595 Origin and Ultra. I am 5' 11" and weigh 180-185 pounds. My rides are usually fairly long 40-100+ miles. Although I am pretty fit, I suffer on the climbs and fall behind my riding partners who all weigh between 150 to 170 pounds. I am looking for the right combination of stiffness for climbing and all day comfort for my size. Thanks.


----------

